# Torn Rotator Cuff and Tendonitis



## KendraLee (May 27, 2008)

SO I just find out today I apparently have an old torn rotator cuff injury that has resulted in tendonitis and a build up of calcium deposits that I'm going to need surgery for. Has anyone else been through this that can tell me what to expect from surgery and recovery time. And by the way, did I mention how horribly in pain I am.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 27, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> SO I just find out today I apparently have an old torn rotator cuff injury that has resulted in tendonitis and a build up of calcium deposits that I'm going to need surgery for. Has anyone else been through this that can tell me what to expect from surgery and recovery time. And by the way, did I mention how horribly in pain I am.



I went thru it with my mom. She was immobile on that side for 6 weeks I think. If it's your dominant side, be prepared to start using the other hand..A lot. 

I'm sorry that you're in so much pain. I wish you all the best!


----------



## RentonBob (May 27, 2008)

Hey Kendra,

I went through this a few years ago. The first few days after the surgery you will be in some pain but, my doc prescribed endocet and it kept it under control. I was in the sling for a little over a week and started my physical therapy 2 weeks after the surgery. You will get some exercises that you will need to do every day. I started off with physical therapy 2 times a week for a month, and then once a week after that. You will have a few follow ups with your surgeon that are just quick in and out visits. I was pretty lucky and 3 months later I was released to start golfing and working out at the gym again. For me getting the problem fixed was so worth the few days of pain after the surgery because its like new now. I wish you the best on your procedure! Just listen to your doc and therapist and do what they ask you to do and you will be just fine.

Bob =)


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (May 28, 2008)

First off let me say I feel for you. I am so sorry the pain is so bad. Having gone through this three times I know the pain you are in!

I just had my third one done the first of May. 

The first one was the hardest to deal with. It was on my dominate arm and I had to relearn how to do every thing with my other arm and hand. 

This surgery hasn't been as bad as the first one but this is a different surgeon and he has some different rules then the first. With this surgery I have waited nearly 6 weeks before starting therapy. The Dr seems to think if I am closer to being well then my therapy will go better. The first Dr didn't think this way and the second day after surgery I was out of bed trying to swing my arm to loosen up the muscles. Right after my stitches were taken out after the first surgery I was in therapy. Personally after going through both I think the second Dr had it right and the first Dr was trying to fast track me back to work way to soon. 

I probably wont be going to physical therapy for this surgery. I didn't go for the second one on my right shoulder. It was an easier surgery,they just removed a bone spur and cleaned up the scar tissue from the first surgery. I did as much at home and had better results then first round of therapy on that shoulder.*I am not saying that you don't do therapy, I am just saying I did better at home the second time then I did in therapy.*

My shoulders hurt like a some of a bitch before the surgeries but the pain seems to be lessening every day now on the left one. I am in an immobilizer and have been since the surgery. I can not use my arm at all but can use my hand. I am in my immobilizer 24/7,I eat,sleep and do everything but shower and dress with it on.

Bob is right,this will hurt the first few days after surgery. Make sure you take your pain meds like you should and do not put off taking them. They help so much! 

I have a few suggestions that have helped me and might help you as well. Sleep with a pillow propped up against the shoulder you have the surgery on. The pillow will keep you from wanting to roll over on to your hurt shoulder, plus give added support. Make sure if you are sitting around on your couch or in a chair to have some pillows that you can use to prop your elbow on and keep the weight of your arm from pulling on your shoulder. If you don't have any, buy some button up shirts,they are easier to get your arm in and out of. Buy a strapless bra to wear and make sure it is a good one because it will be months before you will want a bra strap on your shoulder.

I wish you the best of luck with your surgery and I hope everything turns out great for you!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (May 28, 2008)

For some reason it wouldn't let me edit my last post. I forgot to add a couple of things. In the hospital if you do not have a monkey bar ask for one. It makes it easier to move up and down and in and out of your bed. Bring pillows for the ride home, use one to prop behind your injured shoulder and a couple to prop under your elbow. Also make sure when you are getting out to grab a hold of the handles at the top of the door and pull yourself out.

As a side note make sure not to ride home in a VW bug with leather seats..I kept sliding down and was not comfortable at all. Had to put my feet on the dashboard to keep from sliding all the way out of the seat while I was laying down in the seat..LOL


----------



## Risible (May 28, 2008)

BubbleButtBabe said:


> For some reason it wouldn't let me edit my last post.



BBB, you need to be quick to edit a post that you've already submitted - I think the window is 15 minutes.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (May 28, 2008)

Risible said:


> BBB, you need to be quick to edit a post that you've already submitted - I think the window is 15 minutes.




Thank You Risible. If I could remember that fast I might make it next time....LOL


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 30, 2008)

Ooooh, owie. I think Tina has a similar problem but she hasn't had surgery. I know her shoulder hurts from time to time so I'm glad you're going to get it taken care of. The longer that kind of thing goes on, the worse the permanent damage it can do.

Other than that, as a nurse I can tell you to take your pain meds and don't try to be a hero. Keeping your pain to a minimal level improves your healing, and will help you do the physical therapy you'll need to do to get your level mobility back.

Oh, and ice cream? Has magical healing properties.  :eat1:


----------



## KendraLee (May 30, 2008)

The ice cream consumption has already begun


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Jun 5, 2008)

I guess my suggestions helped,hurt or was indifferent? 

I am now at 5 weeks out and can move my arm pretty good,just not above my head yet. Still no therapy and I am not to sure this Dr will send me there. I believe his thoughts are you can get better movement by doing every day things then by therapy. <shrugs> Who know.


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 5, 2008)

BubbleButtBabe said:


> I guess my suggestions helped,hurt or was indifferent?
> 
> I am now at 5 weeks out and can move my arm pretty good,just not above my head yet. Still no therapy and I am not to sure this Dr will send me there. I believe his thoughts are you can get better movement by doing every day things then by therapy. <shrugs> Who know.



Sorry I didnt mean to seem rude. I still havn't seen a specialist yet so I'm waiting to find out who, what ,when ,and where. The pain in my arm has eased quite a bit. Last week I couldnt even move it and the slightest jerk made me scream out in pain and it would take 10 minutes for the sharp throbbing to subside. The pillow propping didnt help for me because no matter how I would have my arm, after five minutes i would need to try to move it because it would just be so uncomfortable whichever way I had it. Pain pills finally helped me sleep and stop jerking it around in my sleep though. I think taking a few days off work helped too because It wasnt being jerked around by driving or getting in and out of the car. I will definately make sure I'm not picked up in a VW bug. The thought of you with your feet on the dashboard is funny, but I can imagine the pain of that ride- and that isnt funny. I cant imagine having to go through this as many times as you have and I hope I wont have to. The DR probably will send me for physical therapy because we have a pretty good rehabilitation hospital in my area but I do agree that it would probably be good to wait a bit for healing. Since your not doing therapy (but even if you do) something you may want to try for healing is Reiki. I'm a level 2 Reiki healer. My arm had been bothering me for a month and was gradually getting worse but I was too busy and didnt pay attention to it until the pain became unbearable and there was no movement in my arm. When I finally took the time I started to give myself my reiki treatments. The pain had subsided within 4 days and I have full motion back. I know the problem isnt gone but Reiki will also help with my recovery after surgery. Good luck with your recovery. I'll keep you posted and I hope you'll do the same


----------

